# Squats and deadlifts enough?



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 7, 2005)

All I'm really doing on leg day is squats followed by deadlifts (sometimes I do a quick abs workout but only if I'm feeling energetic). Is this enough for my legs and back? I figured it would be better than overtraining, but I want to make sure I'm not undertraining or becoming unbalanced. That's really all I do for legs and back, and like I said, I just want to be sure it's enough. I have been making gains which I see as satisfactory (with strength goals), so I suppose it's alright. However, problems aren't always obvious, so a little advice (even "yeah that's what I do" or something simple is fine) would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2005)

thats sort of undertraining

For legs you should also be doing curls, extensions, stiff-legged DL's, leg presses, and a variety of calf exercises

For back you want to include bentover rows, lat pulldowns, dumbbell rows, deadlifts, etc..

Here's some sites to help you out

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exercise.asp

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

depends what kind of volume and frequency you are using.  That is pretty much all I do with a third exercise like lunges, step ups or bulgarian squats throwen in.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 7, 2005)

I've tried bent over rows before, and they seem to hit my biceps more than anything, and as much as I try I really don't feel anything in my back. I also have tried DB kickbacks and DB rows, but without success. My intensity is usually pretty high (I do three sets of five reps going heavy with squats, and then immediately after I do the same with deadlifts, which is why I think it hits everything good enough, because it's in succession, so it's got to be tearing up those muscles more), and like I said I've seen pretty good results from it. Besides, why would I do leg presses when I squat? And since deads are such a major back exercise, why aren't they good enough?

 As for calf exercises, I walk a lot and I really don't think they need more exercise than they get.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I've tried bent over rows before, and they seem to hit my biceps more than anything, and as much as I try I really don't feel anything in my back. I also have tried DB kickbacks and DB rows, but without success. My intensity is usually pretty high (I do three sets of five reps going heavy with squats, and then immediately after I do the same with deadlifts, which is why I think it hits everything good enough, because it's in succession, so it's got to be tearing up those muscles more), and like I said I've seen pretty good results from it. Besides, why would I do leg presses when I squat? And since deads are such a major back exercise, why aren't they good enough?
> 
> As for calf exercises, I walk a lot and I really don't think they need more exercise than they get.




if it is wokring then why change it?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2005)

All I do for my legs is squats and SLDLs, at least currently.  I need to run my full 2nd cycle of HST before I really can comment on the end result.

However, I don't think that's enough for your back.  You should be doing some type of horizontal and some type of vertical pulling movements.  My two favorite exercises being bent rows and chinups.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I've tried bent over rows before, and they seem to hit my biceps more than anything, and as much as I try I really don't feel anything in my back.


Pull with your elbows not your bi's....this ussually means your weight is to high.  Drop the weight some and concentrate on form not the lbs your moving.


----------



## LAM (Apr 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pull with your elbows not your bi's....this ussually means your weight is to high.  Drop the weight some and concentrate on form not the lbs your moving.



 

exactly.  when training back you should lead with the elbows and imagine trying to touch your elbows behind your back.  I also use a thumbless grip on all back exercises.  if not my forearms give out early


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> exactly.  when training back you should lead with the elbows and imagine trying to touch your elbows behind your back.  I also use a thumbless grip on all back exercises.  if not my forearms give out early


Very true...my forearms get so damn tired LOL.


----------

